

Google Maps co-creator unveils Weav ‘interactive music format’ - joebeetee
http://musically.com/2015/05/20/google-maps-weav-interactive-music/

======
scribu
A "responsive" audio format seems interesting. Not sure about how good - in an
aesthetic sense - it can sound, though.

